# Corto en un refrigerador lg



## joshitontsc (Ago 29, 2012)

Buen dia compañeros tengo un problema con un refrigerador LG que no enfria en la parte de abajo y en el congelador hace escarcha. Le quiete el termostato, el termofusible y el bimetalico. Solo cambie el termostato y el termofusible, el bimetalico no lo cambie, solo se lo quite. Puse todas las piezas pero a la hora de conectar hizo un cortocircuito y no se que fue lo que lo causo. La verdad soy nuevo en esto y quiero aprender. ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR POR FAVOR ESTOY DESESPERADO POR QUE NO PUEDO RESOLVER LA FALLA. GRACIAS


----------



## koreano014 (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola buenas joshitontsc por lo general cuando no enfria un refrigerador la parte de abajo es por que el ventilador del congelador ya no funciona y por que el congelador escarcha es por que el bimetalico esta malo ya que el bimetalico al congelarse hace funcionar la resistencia que calienta y desescarcha el congelador.


----------



## joshitontsc (Ago 31, 2012)

Gracias por tu ayuda entonces tendre que comprar el bimetalico y espero que asi se resuelva la falla. Yo te aviso despues que pasa. GRACIAS koreano014


----------



## joshitontsc (Sep 5, 2012)

Gracias por tus comentarios pero la verdad es que ya cambie el termostato, el bimetalico y el termofusible. Le volvi a poner los originales y sigue haciendo lo mismo. No se que hacer, no se que es lo que halla ocacionado el corto. Por favor alguien me pudiera ayudar y/o guiar para saber que es lo que causa el corto. GRACIAS


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Le volvi a poner los originales y sigue haciendo lo mismo


o sea, sigue el corto o no enfria??
como te dijo koreano14,  cuando congela el freezer , y abajo no, lo mas factible es que no funcione el forzador,puede estar sucio y girar a baja revolucion o no funcionar) si hubo un corto puede ser que cuando pusiste las piezas nuevas fallara, porque ya estaba en corto con anterioridad. medi el ventilador que no este en corto ni aterrizado, o algún cable cercano....
y vamos viendo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> cuando congela el freezer , y abajo no, lo mas factible es que no funcione el forzador,puede estar sucio y girar a baja revolucion o no funcionar


 
O perdió gas , o perdió rendimiento el compresor .


----------



## koreano014 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hola por lo que veo el cortocircuito esta en los componontes que quitaste (el termostato, el termofusible y el bimetalico) por que segun dices antes de quitarlos solo no enfriaba la parte de abajo. Te rrecomiendo que cheques tus conexiones puede que estes conectando mal algun cable del termostato o que estes conectando mal el termofusible y el termostato por lo general hay un diagrama del refri arriba en la parte trasera.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2012)

Yo probaría el compresor-bocha  solo con su relé amperometrico y térmico , dos cables y al tomacorrientes . . .


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 5, 2012)

es que no sabemos donde se produjo el corto, mismo en el refrigerador, o como dice....


> Le volvi a poner los originales y sigue haciendo lo mismo


sea algun componente. y tambien el compresos que ya no comprime, una linea con perdidas(o la valvula de carga si la tuviera)
plan B
como dijo dosmetros....


> Yo probaría el compresor-bocha solo con su relé amperometrico y térmico , dos cables y al tomacorrientes . . .


asi descartas cualquier componente intermedio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> plan B
> como dijo dosmetros....
> 
> asi descartas cualquier componente intermedio


 

Exactamente eso


----------



## joshitontsc (Sep 8, 2012)

Gracias pro sus comentarios compañeros. En cuanto a la conexion no conecte ninguna terminal mal, ademas de que el refri enbonan las terminales como son, es decir, si pongo algo al reves simplemente no entra. En cuanto a la parte electrica no movi nada, no entiendo como se produjo el corto. Alguien me puede decir como probar los componentes para saber si estan bien. GRACIAS por su ayuda


----------

